# Peacock Eel - help~!



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

my eel has been all good for the past month
hes a baby prolly 2.5-3 inches long! 
today i saw him swimming funny, and its gotten worse ever since 
hes currently upside down and struggling to breathe D:

water parameters are in check, all the other fish are in good shape so im unsure what happened to the little guy


Thanks
Chris


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

water parameter is in check, can you give us some number on the test?

Have you recently added new fish, including feeder fish?


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

he passed 
and the most recent fish i got was the l10a red lizard from pat, and that little guy is doing well

oh well, im not sure what it was, he seemed unable to swim or stay upright for some reason. 

thanks for the help tho!


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

if you had gravel substrate chances are he choked on it and died, they usually twich and look like they have a seizure when this happens


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

old thread, but in hind sight yeah could have been that. but the gravel was quite large, like it would have been a challenge for him to swallow


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, really old old thread.... Canucks must be looking up eveything on pracock eels  It could also have been when you did a water change that the water temperature changed enough to effect his swim bladder..... 

I have two L10a's I got from Kirk in Cultas three - four years ago. I love them!!!


----------



## canucks (Aug 30, 2013)

Hollyhawk said:


> Yeah, really old old thread.... Canucks must be looking up eveything on pracock eels  It could also have been when you did a water change that the water temperature changed enough to effect his swim bladder.....
> 
> I have two L10a's I got from Kirk in Cultas three - four years ago. I love them!!!


haha im not going to stop til i find one believe me


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i believe i bought mine from IPU
you can also try king eds pets, they sometimes have some odd balls


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah the l10a's are super cool! mine loves the new planted tank


----------

